# HELP!



## RabbitCrazy1616 (Mar 6, 2006)

My rabbit, Chloe, just had a surprise 5 babies. I am not a breeder and have never breed rabbits before. I'm not even quite sure how it happened. I have 4 rabbits. There was 3 girl and one neutered boy. Now obviously some one is a boy not a girl. They all have seperate cages and we let them run around in seperate pens, so they aren'tever together.The babies are black and the articles i read said they should be pink. They are warm and have plump tummies, which i read is a sign the are being fed, right? They are about 2-3 days old and are still black. Can someone tell me if this is normal?

Also here is a pic of the mama.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2006)

It is fine that the babies are black - that means that they will be black when they're grown. They'll be pink if they are other colors like white or sable point or even orange. 

It sounds like mama is feeding them and that is great. Did she make a nest and pull hair? If not - you can pull a bit of hair out from around her nipples as it usually loosens up right before she has her babies. Some of my does like to have a piece of fabric to use for their nest too....so even that will work...

Peg


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2006)

Someone on this forum told me that rabbits can mate if cages are placed next to each other...did you let any of them play together in the pen? I would suggest taking them to the vet to "sex" the adults as this could happen to another female. Are you sure that your male is neutered.? This happened at the shelter so I am very aware how difficult it is to sex rabbits. I thought our female (who had 6 babies) was a neutered male:shock:


----------



## RabbitCrazy1616 (Mar 6, 2006)

They never were allowed together in the pen because I did once about a year ago and the would fight, so I did want anyone getting hurt. Also the cages and playpen are all a few feet apart. I am also sure the male is neutered because we took him to the vet ourselves over2 years ago.

P.S. Thanks,Peg,for answering my question about there coloring and yes she made a nest out of her fur on her stomach, chest, and legs.

P.S.S. I got her from a pet store that breed her and decided to stop when one of the babies in her litters had somthing wrong with its hip, sp i know she knows how to take care of them.


Here is a pic of the nest.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 6, 2006)

Assuming these are adult bunnies (older than 6months) .. the easiest way to determine the culprit... flip the rabbits over onto their back and check their nether regions... if anyone has even the slightest appearance of testicles... That's the boy.


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 6, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Someone on this forum told me that rabbits can mate if cages are placed next to each other......


 My bunny Oreo (rip) was born from two buns putting their bums up against their seperate cage walls, with a couple centimetres separating. In oreder to stop the litters from happening, the owners had to put plywood between them.


----------



## Snowballbunnie (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats an interesting situation but the fun is about to begin. I mean that in the good sense.

We were nervous when we had an unexpected litter but the mama has done a great job and the kits are doing great.

It has been fun watching the kits growand develop into little bunnies. And to watch their antics is somthing you will not forget.

So sit back and enjoy mother nature at her best.:rainbow:


----------



## RabbitCrazy1616 (Mar 8, 2006)

We got them checked by the vet, and the father is the one all the way on the other side of the room so i don't think the mated through their cages.





Here is a pic of the dad. His name is Mittens.


----------



## RabbitCrazy1616 (Mar 8, 2006)

P.S. we're going to get him neutered also.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 8, 2006)

How did Chloe get pregnant??


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2006)

How are the kits doing today?

Do you have kids? They might have thought the bunnies looked lonely. My mom's friend had that problem with her kids and the hamsters. Lo and behold, the completely separate female has babies! The kids 'fessed up and said they thought the hamsters were lonely, and they just wanted them to play together.


----------



## RabbitCrazy1616 (Mar 16, 2006)

We don't know how she got pregnant.The kits are doing very well. Also, I don't have any kids, I'm not old enough to have any kids.


----------



## RabbitCrazy1616 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here'sa picture of one of thebabies. There eye opened 2 days ago.


----------



## ~BYNDI~ (Mar 22, 2006)

Aww they are adorable little things! I would very much like a black rabbit but i want a mini rex it looks like you will have a cross between a lionhead (The dad) and whatever breed the mom is! That should be cute because they will have little manes!

Are the cages outside? and are they ground level? If they are maybe a, wild rabbit bred with the mom some how? probably not but who knows!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 22, 2006)

oNE CUTE LITTLE BUNNY !!!! STILL WONDERING HOW MOM GOT PREGNANT?


----------



## Bunny B. (Mar 23, 2006)

I am pretty sure that rabbits can not breed through cages, does any one know for sure?

The buck actuelly has to mount the doe, and I am not sure how that can happen through a cage?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Mar 23, 2006)

The buck does not have to mount the doe in order to get her pregnant. And yes, they CAN breed through cage wire. The cages have to obviously be close together. The female also has to be willing. My friend had one rabbit and it came home from a fair pregnant!We had no idea how this happened because no one took her out.The cages are in view all the time! There have been other instances when this has happened to other people.

This is why, when I go to conventions and nationals, I put cardboard around my rabbits cages. Don't want any unexpected litters!

Sharon


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess thats where the saying "multiplying like rabbits" came from!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2006)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote:*


> The buck does not have to mount the doe in order to get her pregnant. And yes, they CAN breed through cage wire. The cages have to obviously be close together. The female also has to be willing. My friend had one rabbit and it came home from a fair pregnant!We had no idea how this happened because no one took her out.The cages are in view all the time! There have been other instances when this has happened to other people.
> 
> This is why, when I go to conventions and nationals, I put cardboard around my rabbits cages. Don't want any unexpected litters!
> 
> Sharon


We're getting ready to go to Nationals in May and I was told to breed my does a week beforehand so that I will know who the fathers are...

Just a thought.


----------



## RabbitCrazy1616 (Apr 7, 2006)

The mom is some type of dwarfrabbit and the father is a lionhead. (Just to let everyone know)


----------



## lov2hop (Apr 8, 2006)

Awww that will be cute! They will probably have little manes because if you cross a netherland with a lionhead then they have the face of a netherland but a mane

Do you know what type of dwarf?


----------



## Rhapsody (Apr 9, 2006)

AWW!!! They are soooocute! Congrats on the litter. lol. How many did she have anyways? THE DADDY IS SO CUTE! lol. I have Lionheads, too. Gotta love them. Wow, i really didn't know that rabbits could breed through wire:shock:I have a buck and a doe that are only separated by wire and i DO NOT want them to breed. Well....I'm going to move somebunnies.....have fun with your babies!!!!


----------

